# To breed.... Or not to breed



## sonnythebunny (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to breed my doe, but i'm not sure.....
should I?


----------



## brentr (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a very generalized question to pose...if you want people to weigh in with reasonable input, you need to share some details.  What breed, age, buck you're considering using, and what reasons you already have for wanting to breed her, and what reasons make you think maybe you shouldn't.  That will give people some perspective to be able to provide comments.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

brentr said:
			
		

> That is a very generalized question to pose...if you want people to weigh in with reasonable input, you need to share some details.  What breed, age, buck you're considering using, and what reasons you already have for wanting to breed her, and what reasons make you think maybe you shouldn't.  That will give people some perspective to be able to provide comments.


*

X2*


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 9, 2013)

I think _if_ there's a market for them then go for it. I don't really think the world needs more pet bunnies for the simple reason that you would like to breed your doe though. I'm not saying thats your reason, I'm just saying that that probably wouldn't be a very good one.     When I was in highschool I "accidentally" let my doe out with my baby buck for outings.. He was only like 12 weeks old, but that was old enough I guess.. My rabbit had 5 little rabbits. Was a great mom but I couldn't find anyone to take the babies. They were some kind of mini lop from the petstore that I payed $50 each for. I ended up _giving _them to a different local pet store. If I remember correctly you're in more of an urban area? (I came from Pacifica.. by San Francisco). I agree on needing more info to really give opinions though.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in the bay area


----------



## secuono (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going to say NO.


----------



## Alicia G (Jan 11, 2013)

You really have to think hard about breeding rabbits (or any animal for that matter) If you have to ask people whether or not to have your doe bred, you might not be ready to start now. You have to take many things into consideration, like 'why am I breeding her?' 'can I find the offspring new homes?' 'does my doe have the qualities looked for in this breed? for that matter does the buck?' 'where will I house my doe with her babies?'. These are questions you need to ask yourself. I waited 5 years to start breeding rabbits, because I was unsure like you and didn't ask these questions to myself. And you know I did not regret waiting either  If you would like to breed your doe, then that is your choice, and as fellow rabbit and animal enthusiasts many of us will support you. As long as you are confident in moving on with this and you are prepared as much as you can prepare, then you go for it.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 12, 2013)

well i have two big hutches 2x3 feet and a 3x3 feet
so i have housing


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Sonnythebunny What breed of rabbits do you have?
Do you want to raise them to sell or just for fun or for meat for the freezer?


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Obviously you are not into showing.  So

Pet sized rabbits: NO.  

Meat rabbits: NO.

If you think the answer is yes, give us more info to explain why.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 14, 2013)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> Obviously you are not into showing.  So
> 
> Pet sized rabbits: NO.
> 
> ...


i would like to show
maybe pets
definitely  not for meat (I am a vegetarian)


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 14, 2013)

What breed do you have?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 14, 2013)

*There are a TON of homeless bunnies in the US right now, there are even rabbit rescues to help all the poor buns. If you just want to breed for "pets" I would say no. Too many people breeding their rabbits because they are cute and then too many babies and no homes for them. Go to your local animal shelter or rabbit rescue and save one! *


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 14, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to show, you need to have show quality rabbits that are worth breeding. If you are asking a bunch of us, who have never seen your rabbits, then I deduce that you do not have the high quality rabbits that will produce valuable show offspring.  Therefore, no, don't breed your rabbits.  Instead, go to local shows and get some valuable breeding stock you can show.  But you still have to figure out what to do with the extra kits.  You are not likely to have a line of people waiting to buy all the kits to show.  

And in our area, pet grade rabbits are often given away.  Selling them might recover the cost of feed.  So figure out what you will do with the extras.  

Hence, we raise meat rabbits.  I know what the non-show quality kits will be used for.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 15, 2013)

here are some pics





This is Charlie he has a bite on his ear




this is Marshmellow she is vienna marked


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 4, 2013)

You have a very cute bunny.  I bet he is a lot of fun.  

My advice is to always breed with a purpose.  What is the reason you want to breed?  To produce food?  pets?  show animals?  to see baby bunnies?  

Here are my thoughts...

Meat:  If you want to produce food for your family, dog/cat, or sell meat to other folks, you might be able to produce decent babies for food.  Try using a Dutch or a meat breed doe for him.

Pet/cute babies:  I do not suggest you breed to produce pet rabbits.   am familiar w/your area.  It is saturated w/pet rabbits because there are two major rabbit rescues operating nearby that are constantly get them for free from the major shelters and adopt them out as their own - big business for them.   

Show: Your rabbit is a cute, pet quality rabbit.  I do not suggest breeding him to produce show rabbits.  You will be diaspointed w/the quality.

If you think you might be interested in showing a rabbit, I can refer you to several top notch breeders near you.  Just say the word and let me know what breed(s) you are interested in.  You can see pics of the breeds that the American Rabbit Breeders Association recognizes here https://www.arba.net/breeds.htm .  Click on the photos to go to that breed's national club to learn more.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 4, 2013)

I am going to show charlie at the fair and see how he does


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 4, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> I am going to show charlie at the fair and see how he does


Woops, I could only see one photo of a rabbit (Marshmallow).  What breed is Charlie?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 4, 2013)

oh, he is a solid black lop.
I wonder why you couldn't see it????


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 5, 2013)

I like your idea of showing him at the fair.  Your fair uses an ARBA judge who will be able to give you helpful comments on him.  If you decide you enjoy showing him, you might want to show him at a few more ARBA shows before deciding whether or not you should breed them.  Rabbit exhibitors are very friendly and would be happy to meet you and give you any help or opinions you might ask for.  Good luck to you.  Have fun at the fair.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 5, 2013)

The OP already bred them.. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24104


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 5, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> I like your idea of showing him at the fair.  Your fair uses an ARBA judge who will be able to give you helpful comments on him.


how do you know what fair I go too?




			
				CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> The OP already bred them..


I'm not sure if they bred ,
she's on day 15 but I have no idea how to palpate :/


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 5, 2013)

You said you were in Santa Cruz and below your user name it lists you as living in California.  So, I know what county fairs you can show at - Santa Cruz, Monterey, Salinas Valley, and Santa Clara.

If you want to know how to palpate, prepare for the possibility of kindling, and properly care for a litter of rabbits and their mother, I suggest you get a move on and read a good book.  Best wishes.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 5, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> I suggest you get a move on and read a good book.  .


Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 6, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on your age, I would suggest either...

Your Rabbit - A Kid's Guide to Raising and Showing 
http://www.amazon.com/Your-Rabbit-Guide-Raising-Showing/dp/088266767X

Or...

Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits
http://www.amazon.com/Storeys-Guide...-1&keywords=storey's+guide+to+raising+rabbits

You can find both books on Amazon or at Tractor Supply Co. (TSC).


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 9, 2013)

ok, thanks I'll get one of those


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 16, 2013)

YAY!!! 
NESTBOX DAY!!!


----------

